

Paul Rand on Intuition - kijun
http://www.paul-rand.com/site/thoughts_intuition/

======
bediger
Note that Paul Rand's "intuition" has absolutely nothing to do with the
"intuition" of "intuitive user interfaces". Most explicitly, he writes: _It
has nothing to do with intentions, with pressing buttons, or with programming.
It is something that just happens-an idea out of the blue-characterized
sometimes by suddenness and surprise, with a feeling of elation, excitement,
and a release of tension._

